# Coyote pups



## MSnowy (Jun 29, 2021)

Coyote pups are get big.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jun 29, 2021)

Fantastic shots.  We have them here in the Knoxville area.  They actually thrive in the suburban neighborhoods.   We usually see them after dark.  We have to get our small pets in before dark.


----------



## Susan Will (Jun 29, 2021)

Amazing shots ,such a beautiful animal!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 29, 2021)

Nice set!


----------



## DeadEye (Jun 30, 2021)

MSnowy said:


> Coyote pups are get big.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


😁


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 30, 2021)

Sweet. survival skills already advanced.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 30, 2021)

Wonderful timing on the 4th. Something definitely has its attention.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 30, 2021)

You must be one with nature or have a really long lens to get that close during the day. Around here the best we get are fleeting shadows in the night. 

As always great set!


----------



## BrentC (Jun 30, 2021)

Fantastic set!  Benn trying to capture them around here but don't see them in the light.  Just hear them in the night.


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 30, 2021)

Fantastic set! We have them here, and when emergency vehicles are on the road with their sirens, you can hear the coyotes respond with their own yips and yelps.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jun 30, 2021)

Great shot and Jr. got a snack! 

We have them here and they almost will walk up to you to con you to feeding them.


----------



## Space Face (Jun 30, 2021)

Good clear pics and beautifully exposed.  Only crit I'd have is that the first 3 could stand a wee bit more space at the bottom imo as the paws seem to be slightly clipped.


----------



## nokk (Jun 30, 2021)

excellent series!  love all of the different poses.


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 1, 2021)

Scott Whaley said:


> Fantastic shots.  We have them here in the Knoxville area.  They actually thrive in the suburban neighborhoods.   We usually see them after dark.  We have to get our small pets in before dark.





Susan Will said:


> Amazing shots ,such a beautiful animal!





K9Kirk said:


> Nice set!





jcdeboever said:


> Sweet. survival skills already advanced.





Dean_Gretsch said:


> Wonderful timing on the 4th. Something definitely has its attention.





smoke665 said:


> You must be one with nature or have a really long lens to get that close during the day. Around here the best we get are fleeting shadows in the night.
> 
> As always great set!





BrentC said:


> Fantastic set!  Benn trying to capture them around here but don't see them in the light.  Just hear them in the night.





jeffashman said:


> Fantastic set! We have them here, and when emergency vehicles are on the road with their sirens, you can hear the coyotes respond with their own yips and yelps.





Soocom1 said:


> Great shot and Jr. got a snack!
> 
> We have them here and they almost will walk up to you to con you to feeding them.





nokk said:


> excellent series!  love all of the different poses.




Thank you


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 1, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Good clear pics and beautifully exposed.  Only crit I'd have is that the first 3 could stand a wee bit more space at the bottom imo as the paws seem to be slightly clipped.



Thanks.  If I was going to change anything I might crop them a little tighter from the top.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 1, 2021)

All equally excellent.  I’m be unable to pick a favorite for POTM so am going to randomly choose the 2nd one.


----------



## Space Face (Jul 2, 2021)

Hmmmmm, that surprises me a tad.  To me they look slightly stunted and a little more frame at the bottom would counter that.  This of course is purely my opinion and just shows how we view things differently.

Cheers!!!!


----------



## PJM (Jul 2, 2021)

Wonderful shots.  I like the profile in #4.


----------



## johngpt (Jul 6, 2021)

Nice work Michael.
Here in Albuquerque we're seeing quite a bit more aggressiveness from coyotes. With schools closed and businesses closed for so long due to the pandemic, coyotes have taken over fields on school grounds and areas adjacent to businesses.
I'm sure once they decide humans are back, they'll move away toward more customary habitats.


----------



## chasgroh (Jul 6, 2021)

The shots are fine, but (please don't think I'm a troll or anything) I think your sig detracts from the work.  The eye is always drawn to contrast/white so the first thing I went to was the huge, and accented with white, signature.  I stopped using mine years ago for this very reason. Like I said, the images are just fine and hopefully this critique won't offend.


----------



## ntz (Jul 8, 2021)

don't take it wrong but those signatures are so distracting that they ruin the photos .. when I look on the photos I have to fight with signatures to actually see the object of the photography behind them ... I am just honestly sharing my thoughts, please don't take it any personal ..


----------

